# Genuine Honda Snowblower Cover.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

Do you think the genuine Honda snowblower cover is worth buying? 

I've read elsewhere that the cover fits nicely and is better than using a square tarp from Home Depot. Does anyone have one and willing to give feedback?

They sell for about $ 61.00 dollars online.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

If I cover mine with a nice, tight secure cover like that, mice move in underneath.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I purchased a furniture moving cover (blue one that U-haul sells) to put over my new machine. I was considering the Honda cover but it looks very fitted and I just want something to keep the dust off.

More importantly, I am storing my snowblower behind a car that occasionally gets driven so I want to be able to move the snowblower without a lot of hassle. I figured if I had the Honda fitted cover it would take more time to take off and on; so I am going to try this furniture moving cover for $12.

I also purchased one of those Ariens rubber mats from Home Depot; it's the only rubber mat of its type that I could find. We will see how that works but its pretty heavy for sure.

Good luck


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

yarcraftman said:


> I purchased a furniture moving cover (blue one that U-haul sells) to put over my new machine. I was considering the Honda cover but it looks very fitted and I just want something to keep the dust off.
> 
> More importantly, I am storing my snowblower behind a car that occasionally gets driven so I want to be able to move the snowblower without a lot of hassle. I figured if I had the Honda fitted cover it would take more time to take off and on; so I am going to try this furniture moving cover for $12.
> 
> ...


How much was the rubber mat, is it something that you had to have special ordered?


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

SuperEdge,

Here is the link for the mat; sold at Home Depot $30; they delivered to my home for free when I got mine (or I am sure free store pickup)

Ariens 30 in. x 36 in. Heavy Duty Floor Protective Mat-707076 at The Home Depot


It looks like my hyperlink may not work as I type this message. Try googling the following:

Ariens Model # 707076 
Internet # 203052742
30 in. x 36 in. Heavy Duty Floor Protective Mat

I am waiting on delivery of my new 24in Honda but it should fit fine. This mat is definitely very heavy duty and does not move easily which I think will work great. 

I got this because my old Ariens snowblower would leave a rust spot on the cement in the garage so I set the bucket up on a 2x4 when I was done. This should prevent the new Honda from anything like that I would think.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The thing with regular tarps is they trap in moisture.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Shryp,

Good point; I am guessing I should be ok since this furniture cloth is not plastic though just a padded almost blanket type of cotton material. Anyway, maybe I need to give this some more thought. I was just planning on covering the top of the machine and only when there is no snow or water etc on it? Hmm


----------



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got one of those covers. It seems like it is breathable, fits well and doesn't fall off. It is a bit cumbersome to put on, so I wouldn't recommend it if you are planning to use your blower often. When putting it on, the big Honda logo goes in the front and put the cover over the handlebars first.


----------

